# Underclocking?



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a AMD dual core processor, and a nVidia video card. Does someone know of a program i could use to easily underclock these? Preferably if you know something with present (like... has an option to turn down performance by x%, or lower frequency..), since i never tweaked my PC. Or a few words explaining what i should do if it's a little more complicated?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You'll want to go in BIOS to underclock your CPU, and use Rivatuner (program) to underclock your graphics card. Usually the BIOS can be accessed by hitting tab/delete/F1/F12 (depending on your motherboard) when your motherboard logo flashes on the screen (you'll also see which key you need to hit then as well). Then you can usually find a tab that will allow you to change you "FSB Frequency". Dropping it lower will underclock your CPU. I suggest going down by multiples of 10, but don't go under two thirds of what you're currently at.

Unfortunately, if you have a pre-built PC (meaning, you got it at a store) your BIOS will usually be locked and you will not be able to adjust your hardware settings (though you can still use Rivatuner to adjust your GPU). 

Is there any particular reason you want to underclock? Are you sure you're not thinking of overclocking? Underclocking will make your computer slower, but also cooler and (sometimes) more stable.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

My computer is pre-built.. Well i want to underclock it because i usually just use it for messenger, music, and surfing the web. It makes a lot of noise, it's summer so a cooler PC won't hurt either. And the electricity bill would be lower, since my pc is on more than 15h every day..
Any way to lower the processor (and maybe the hdd too?) from windows? 
Anyway, i got RivaTuner and..no idea how to use it, and it also says that my video driver is not supported ( nVidia 6150SE nForce 430 )..


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for double posting .. well i gone into bios, and yep, some features are locked. All that i could do was to enable the qool'n'quiet feature, and to set the frequency for the memory(set it to 400mhz for now). i found something about the "fsb frequency", it says "14x", but i can't change in anywhere


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, sorry, but you can't underclock your CPU. As for your graphics card, it's not really a graphics card. It's an "integrated video chipset", which means it's built straight into your motherboard. There's no way to underclock it either.

Is your computer really all that noisy? If there's a loud buzzing sound (not just normal fan or hard disk noise) then it could be a fan that's gone bad, in which case you need to replace it (don't worry, it's usually only about $5-$10 for a case fan, maybe $15-$20 for a CPU heatsink). Worst case, the buzzing might be your power supply's fan gone bad, which could be expensive. But first, is there a buzzing? Or does it just "whir" when you turn it on?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

No, nothing is broken, it sounds like a normal PC. I just wanted to make it more silent. Anyawyz, thx for the help ray: :smile:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No problem. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Why not just turn the fans down?

You computer really shouldn't be that noisey, my computer has 7 fans running and I can live with that and I have them all on high except the 200mm one at the top which is on medium.

If your is louder than mine then you have a problem somewhere, try oiling you fans on the bearings and clearing out any dust with a can of compressed air. It could be that you have dust in your cpu heatsink which will make than fans work harder and go faster which makes them louder.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't really open up the PC, because i will loose my warranty.. Don't think it's that dusty inside, it's only a couple of months old.
As I said, it's not noisy in the sense that it make's more noise than a normal PC, i just wanted it to be less noisy.
And..turn the fan's down? how do i do that? All i found in my bios was a "smart fan" option, that had: 
-disable
-40C
-45C and so on..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

GodsOtherHand said:


> Can't really open up the PC, because i will loose my warranty.. Don't think it's that dusty inside, it's only a couple of months old.
> As I said, it's not noisy in the sense that it make's more noise than a normal PC, i just wanted it to be less noisy.
> And..turn the fan's down? how do i do that? All i found in my bios was a "smart fan" option, that had:
> -disable
> ...


Read the manual for the computer it should say but my guess is on the smart fan control the high the temp the slower the fans will be working. Or see if your fans have a controller but you said you don't want to open it up so you can't do that.

As for dust, I have seen computers knackered within a week because of dust.

As for warranty they don't really count for much as it is they are a con to make you pay more money.


----------

